# Trustworthy breeders in Southern California



## goldeeloks23 (Feb 13, 2012)

My husband and I are getting serious about finding a new 4-legged addition to start our family. We are looking for a puppy golden retriever - if that wasn't obvious! There are so many websites for goldens and we are a bit overwhelmed and nervous about making the wrong decision. Does anyone have personal recommendations of golden breeders in Southern California? or even more specifically, Orange County?

Thank you!
Lauren


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

I would recommend promise Kennels (A PROMISE KENNELS) in Sanger near Fresno (OK so it is not exactly SoCal) or Emerald Acres (http://emeraldsgoldens.com/)in Rosamond.

We brought our boy home from Ron and Judy Inman at Promise Kennels in early January. I don't know if they have any pups left but were planning on a spring breeding. Patricia at Emerald had a litter in early December and might have a pup left. Both of these breeders were very forthcoming and easy to talk to. They are both AKC Breeders of Merit. We saw one of Patricia's dogs here in Las Vegas and he was very well trained. His owners said he was well trained when they got him. We can say much the same for our boy from Ron and Judy. He was three months old when we got him and we have continued with his training which he picks up quickly. Both breeders have good health records back for several generations. Our boy from Promise was sired by Ron and Judy's stud dog Tonka who is an AKC Grand Champion.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

This is not a personal recommendation as do not know anything about the breeder but I saw the breeding listed on the Retriever Training Forum an I thought it looked like good pups. Here are the links.
(CA) Birdy Golden Pups! - RetrieverTraining.Net - the RTF

Puppies - Mordha Golden Retrievers

Whoever you get a pup from I would make sure they have health certifications, hips, eyes, elbows, & heart.

Good Luck


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would start here at the GRCGLA breeder referral list: Information and Education

On that list I know most of the breeders personally and would recommend them. The good thing about that list is the club verifies all clearances on breedings by their referred breeders (a lot of work for them but it's great they do it!) and people are removed from the list if they do any breeding (even a breeding with all clearances) without notifying the club in advance. My Kira is from Melissa Simpson (Ridgeview Goldens) and I do know she has 2 breedings planned this year. I believe Sharon Shilkoff (Woodland Goldens) has a litter on the ground right now but I don't know if all are spoken for.

I live in North San Diego but work in Orange County. I will PM you my email address (although you don't have enough posts to respond) if you have any further questions.


----------



## goldeeloks23 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks to all for your replies and info. We are well on our way to finding our puppy. I am talking with Melissa at Ridgeview (THANK YOU MICHELLE!!!) who has been great so far!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

You might check Sunbeam Goldens in Sylmar, CA. We have 2 Sunbeam goldens here and they are wonderful. Lots of good family background info. 

Sunbeam Goldens


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

goldeeloks23 said:


> Thanks to all for your replies and info. We are well on our way to finding our puppy. I am talking with Melissa at Ridgeview (THANK YOU MICHELLE!!!) who has been great so far!


I'm so happy you are close to finding your puppy!  Melissa is wonderful, a very good choice!


----------



## Aubrey Williams (Dec 12, 2012)

edited by goldenjackpuppy


----------



## darealsunny (Oct 9, 2012)

Highly recommend Melissa from Ridgeview goldens in Bakersfield. Good luck!


----------



## GoldyGirly (Dec 21, 2012)

Autumnwind golden retrievers in Orange County.


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Autumnwind Golden Retrieveres in Orange County. They have a litter due end of this month I believe and we just got a new addition 2 weeks ago from her. We couldn't be more thrilled! I have also heard very good things about Ridgeview. Sounds like you are well on your way to very good choices and options! Good luck!


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

GoldyGirly said:


> Autumnwind golden retrievers in Orange County.


Hi there,
I noticed you recommended Autumwind Goldens. Do you have a dog from Linda? We just got our new addition 2 weeks ago from them and have been so incredibly happy with our puppy and the resource and care we have in our breeder!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll add my voice in support of Melissa from Ridgeview Goldens. I have a puppy from her right now, in fact. She is nothing but a complete joy, and her dogs are sound and of high quality.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Reading this thread with interest since we live in North San Diego too and are looking to get a golden in 2014. Goldenjackpuppy, could you PM me if you see this? If not, I will wait to PM you once I have enough posts. Kathy


----------



## Tarun (Jan 7, 2014)

*Hi*



kath00 said:


> Reading this thread with interest since we live in North San Diego too and are looking to get a golden in 2014. Goldenjackpuppy, could you PM me if you see this? If not, I will wait to PM you once I have enough posts. Kathy


Hi Kathy,
Just saw your post on the forum. Even I am looking to add a golden to my family. Were you able to find one for you? Can you please share the information you must have collected so far.
Thanks
Tarun


----------

